# iPhone seul neuf ou plus ancien adjoint d'un iPad neuf ?



## Iphonelivier (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je suis en possession de ces deux iAppareils surannés : l'iPhone 4 (le dernier de France, je suppose ? [emoji3], acheté six mois après sa parution) et l'iPad retina (troisième génération, 5ans ce mois). 

1000 € dans mon cochon (160 de plus pour le X ???) ... pour les mois à venir. (= un double achat n'est pas obligatoire dans la seconde ! [emoji18])

Voilà ... Mes deux engins pommés ne s'échangent même plus les infos par Cloud ! (J'espère ne pas passer pour un nigaud en apprenant le contraire [emoji57])

Je suis au quotidien sur la tablette, lecture de toute sorte, vidéo (lecture), photos, face time, écriture. Je prenais jadis le temps aussi de pratiquer cela sur mon mobile hors de chez moi. Ce dernier n'a plus que la fonctionne téléphonie et messages (principalement d'ailleurs) qui au final me va bien [emoji854]. Je ne lui fait plus prendre la moindre notification d'un quelconque site histoire de préserver la batterie. 

Parfois je me demande si un Pad cellulaire et de donc pouvoir jouer sur les deux réseaux ne me permettrait pas au juste moment de profiter de la 4G chez moi malgré tout et prendre l'avantage sur une Wifi embouteillée (pas encore de fibre) ? Lenteur dans les ouvertures d'applications et passage de l'une à l'autre aussi. 

Et dans un même temps, s'il s'agit de profiter de la Wifi/4G, ce qu'un téléphone nous octroie par définition, est-il confortable de ne "travailler" plus que sur ce support [emoji845] Tout mes deniers dans un iPhone de "grande" dimension [emoji844] Je songe au fait que je l'aurai toujours avec moi, ce qui ne sera pas le cas du Pad.

Tourné autrement : mes biftons dans un téléphone neuf et un Pad encore vieillissant; le contraire ou le changement des deux et sous quelle formule [emoji780]

D'avance merci [emoji6], 

Olivier


----------



## ibabar (1 Octobre 2017)

Salut Olivier,
C'est un peu délicat de te répondre sans connaître tes usages? ton activité professionnelle (et si ces devices te servent dans ce cadre)? quel type de "travail" tu souhaites faire? si tu as un Mac en sus? si tu empruntes beaucoup les transports en commun et si tu d'une manière générale tu es beaucoup "hors domicile"?

_De ce que je comprend:
_ Tu es peu exigeant dans tes usages et d'un naturel patient: j'ai rallumé mon iPhone 4 (non t'es pas tout seul ) et ressorti mon iPad Mini 1... j'ai cru que j'allais les balancer contre un mur (j'ai le défaut de mettre à jour les OS, sans doute trop pour ces devices)
_ Tu n'as pas de Mac et l'iPad est ton device principal, tu es habitué à taper sur le clavier virtuel
_ Tu te poses légitimement la question de la transportabilité et surtout de l'opportunité d'avoir ou non ton(tes) device(s) avec toi_


Il n'y a pas de réponse universelle, mais voici MA propre expérience qui pourra peut-être éclairer TA propre réflexion 
_ J'ai eu un iPhone 4 (à sa sortie en 2010) pendant 4 ans. J'ai toujours eu du mal avec l'iPad (trop lourd, trop pataud) et j'ai patiemment attendu l'iPad Mini que j'ai acheté à sa sortie (fin 2012 de mémoire). Les Android grandissaient et il me tardait d'avoir un iPhone plus grand, sans compter que j'avais toujours la sensation "hors domicile" que mon iPad me manquait...
_ Achat d'un iPhone 6 Plus qui avait vocation à devenir un iPad Nano, un mini iPad Mini que j'aurais en permanence avec moi.
Ça a bien marché (l'iPad Mini a fini au tiroir), mais j'ai fini par trouver ça un peu gros. La batterie qui faiblissait et l'envie de remplacer mon APN par l'iPhone uniquement (le meilleur appareil photo est celui qu'on a sur soi)... j'ai opté pour un iPhone 7 Plus (tant pis pour la taille, je me suis laissé convaincre par le double capteur photo) à sa sortie.
_ Dans l'intervalle j'ai aussi opté pour un iPad Pro 12.9" qui avait vocation à remplacer mon MacBook Air. Essai non fructueux, iPad revendu et j'ai opté pour un MacBook.
Parenthèse fermée mais juste pour dire que pour moi je n'envisage pas d'utiliser un iPad comme device de travail (j'ai d'ailleurs attendu mon retour de vacances pour te répondre à partir d'un vrai clavier...).
_ Récemment j'ai fait le chemin inverse: je reviens vers des devices plus petits, j'ai re-craqué pour un iPad Mini 4 (ayant peu d'espoir quant à la sortie d'un iPad Pro Mini) et je suis en train de vendre mon iPhone 7 Plus pour passer sur... un SE!

_Quelques réflexions en vrac:_
_ Pas assez de recul pour dire si j'ai fait le bon choix mais je retrouve 2 tailles de devices que j'estime presque parfaites: un iPhone utilisable d'une main et un iPad suffisamment grand pour être exploitable et suffisamment petit/ léger pour être en permanence dans mon "daily bag".
_ La simplicité va à moins de devices car le risque est clairement la superposition des usages: on le voit dans le fil sur l'iPad Pro comme remplaçant de l'ordi où beaucoup confessent ne presque plus utiliser leur Mac. Mieux vaut un très bon appareil (s'il est adapté) que 2 moins bons qui se périclitent.
_ Je suis de moins en moins adepte du device unique et polyvalent: mon iPhone 7 Plus ne remplace pas mon APN, c'est galère d'y lire un ebook (pas assez de surface à mon goût), pas très confortable pour taper du texte...etc.
_ Si ton device principal est l'iPad, tu peux envisager un iPad Pro (même 9.7") car le Pencil est réellement une tuerie (notamment pour la prise de notes manuscrites), voire même garder ton iPhone 4 (ou basculer sur un 5 ou 5s d'occase ou reconditionné) si celui-ci ne sert qu'à téléphoner (voire acheter un dumb phone).
_ J'envisage à présent l'iPad uniquement cellulaire. Qui peut le plus peut le moins, mais surtout c'est le meilleur moyen de l'utiliser pleinement hors domicile (le mode "partage de connexion" c'est vraiment galère).
Par ailleurs, on peut aussi éventuellement envisager l'iPad (plutôt Mini il est vrai) comme device principal, y compris pour des usages tels que le GPS en voiture ou la lecture de musique (écouteurs bluetooth). Couplé à une Watch, on pourrait tout à fait se passer d'iPhone (mais celui-ci malheureusement est obligatoire pour configurer la Watch ou encore certaines apps comme WhatsApp ou Téléphone).
_ Je galère vraiment trop avec mon iPhone 7 Plus: savonnette en main et surtout démesuré (je deviens très habile de mes doigts, un vrai boulot d'équilibriste), trop imposant dans une poche de pantalon, trop lourd dans une poche poitrine de blazer.
Jobs avait raison: la taille parfaite c'est 3.5" (disons que le 4" reste quasiment dans le même format). Après plusieurs essais, j'ai la sensation qu'un 4.7" est moins périlleux qu'un 5.5" mais reste trop chiant à une main. Et l'iPhone X aura le même problème: moins encombrant mais tout aussi pénible à exploiter (sauf à passer en mode tablette: à 2 mains).
J'adore l'iPhone en balade comme prolongement de ma main: pour Plans, pour WhatsApp, pour Pay, pour Music, pour une consultation à la volée de Safari, et le fait de pouvoir le manipuler à une main est important (disons que l'usage actuel de mon Plus à 2 mains m'en convainc).
_ Le point très important (et peu débattu), c'est que l'iPad est en format 4/3 et l'iPhone en 16/9, et ça change tout!
Certes un 16/9 n'aura pas les bandes noires horizontales pour les vidéo, mais c'est tout (et mon iPad Mini 7.9" affiche une vidéo plus grande, même avec ces bandes noires que mon iPhone Plus 5.5": pour donner un point d'ancrage: la largeur de l'iPad est identique à la longueur de l'iPhone!).
_ Pour parler de l'iPhone X: il ne me fait absolument pas bander... ces cornes immondes, cette tranche brillante bling-bling, cet écran full size mais tout moche comparé à un Samsung S8 ou un Xiaomi MiMix2, et ce prix... 1500€ dans la poche (pour une capacité digne de ce nom, un étui cuir et un Apple Care Plus)... ça ne restera que un smartphone, hallucinant avec FaceID mais avec un écran qui restera trop petit pour 80% des usages.


----------



## Iphonelivier (10 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour ibabar, 

Un grand merci pour cette longue réponse et surtout d'avoir patienté et eu l'envie de t'y atteler le temps d'avoir un clavier entre les mains ;-). 
Il en est de même pour moi en ce moment. Je possède pour ce faire le clavier Mac sans fil qui lui aussi est âgé  Mais son usage reste intact et je l'ai déjà utilisé à maint reprises pour rédiger des trucs comme de courriels un tantinet administratifs ou privés sur mon ... iPhone 4  Oui en ce temps je n'avais déjà plus d'ordinateur de bureau et toujours pas de Pad :-/

Oui, l'usage de mon téléphone est restreint parce que j'applique le conseil de Coluche bien (trop ?) souvent : " dites moi ce dont vous avez besoin et je vous dirai comment vous en passer"  Tu vas me dire à ce rythme pourquoi rester connecté ? ) Autre débat ! 

Encore tout à l'heure sur le chemin du retour, je jouais avec mon 4 dans les mains, que dis-je LA main. De suite a fusé le constat du plaisir de cette maniabilité. 

J'ai aussi songé au SE. D'aucun fantasment même de lui voir se faire raboter le cadre aussi  Une écran de 4,7 dans ces dimensions extérieures ! Wouaw ! Nous n'en sommes pas là. 

Jusqu'à il y a peu ... Sans avoir encore lancé la transaction avec lui encore, un geek aficionado (pléonasme voulu  ), se défait de son iPhone 8+ (oui oui !) . Je pourrais l'acquérir sous les 500 € ! 

Cela mérite-t-il l'aventure du presque tout en un ? Puisque je serai toujours en possession de mon Pad. Qui se renouvèlera sans doute bien plus tard alors. 

Quant au Pad cellulaire, me gène un tantinet, ces euros mensuels nécessaire pour vivre cela :-/

J'ai aussi ressorti mon APN parce qu'entre autre rien ne vaut la visée de celui-ci ainsi que les zooms. 

Voilà où j'en suis.  LOL.


----------



## roquebrune (10 Octobre 2017)

500€ un iphone 8+  attention a l'arnaque sinon saute de suite !!


----------



## ibabar (10 Octobre 2017)

Iphonelivier a dit:


> Encore tout à l'heure sur le chemin du retour, je jouais avec mon 4 dans les mains, que dis-je LA main. De suite a fusé le constat du plaisir de cette maniabilité


Je remets l'infographie pour le plaisir...





J'ai récupéré aujourd'hui mon iPhone SE, il est en charge 
Feedback à Noël pour savoir avec un peu de recul si ce duo iPad Mini 4 + iPhone SE est bien pour moi.
_En tout cas une réflexion: j'ai eu 2 Apple Watch et je comprends d'un coup ce qui me gênait sur cet écran déporté... c'est qu'il faut aussi les 2 mains (un poignet qui se lève et la main opposée qui manipule, quand un iPhone 4" est juste un "prolongement" du bras)._



Iphonelivier a dit:


> Sans avoir encore lancé la transaction avec lui encore, un geek aficionado (pléonasme voulu  ), se défait de son iPhone 8+ (oui oui !) . Je pourrais l'acquérir sous les 500 € !





roquebrune a dit:


> 500€ un iphone 8+  attention a l'arnaque sinon saute de suite !!


C'est clairement trop beau pour être vrai... au mieux c'est un exemplaire tombé du camion (risque de brique si Apple bloque le mobile lors d'une MàJ), au pire c'est une copie chinoise (voire un simple bout de bois dans le carton): il y a foule d'annonces sur leboncoincoin avec des iPhones sous cellophane à des prix défiant toute concurrence 

La seule "astuce" serait pour quelqu'un récupérant la TVA en l'achetant sur sa boîte et en le revendant à titre perso (c'est pas très clean au niveau comptable et fiscal, mais bon...): donc à 919€ TTC, ça fait 766€ HT, on est encore loin des 500€...


----------



## Iphonelivier (4 Novembre 2017)

Des infos [emoji854]. 

Tout comme un sujet abordé dans iGen, mon vendeur est aussi passé par une première envie d'iPhone 8+, le temps d'être titillé par le X. 

Il me reste plus qu'à attendre parce que ce dernier n'est pas parmi les chanceux du 3 novembre. [emoji57] Disons d'ici le 30, coordonnées laissées dans une boutique Orange [emoji6]. Lorsqu'il possédera son 10, je serai aussi détenteur de "mon mien ex sien" pour ... 300€ ! [emoji14]

Voilà l'histoire [emoji18].


----------

